# GS3 versus Vesuvius......Shootout



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok, I am lucky enough to own both these machines. Hopefully, after collecting the latter on Wednesday, I might be able to get them side by side on the bench. Even f they will not fit side by side, they will be close enough! I am getting a supply of the same bean and I want to run a series of taste tests in a straight shootout trial.

Does anyone have any suggestions for this unscientific test, being run by the most unscientific of people? I am in Newcastle upon Tyne. If anyone wanted to come over in the near future, I can see if we can arrange something


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice idea David but it really needs doing under specific, detailed test conditions.

Take a look at HB. They have just completed such a test.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah drink some drinks , keep which one YOU prefer and but don't make any written in stone testaments that one is the " best for everyone "

Please









Have you sorted the volumetrics on the gs3 yet ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Have you guys never heard of fun? I said unscientific because if I did not you lot would jump in with both feet as you always do! look, how many times is a forum member likely to be able to put these two machines on a bench side by side>

Volumetric...no..not remotely bothered about that malarkey. I make a shot manually and get good results, in an unscientific sort of way. I do not need a refractometer and the likes to tell me how something tastes.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Nice idea David but it really needs doing under specific, detailed test conditions.
> 
> Take a look at HB. They have just completed such a test.


The test they did over on Hb that i read, was not remotely scientific. They used the Vesuvius and a strada, had 15 people, using the same beans, grinder and cups. I can do that!

http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/vesuvius-espresso-machine-review-t32474.html


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> The test they did over on Hb that i read, was not remotely scientific. They used the Vesuvius and a strada, had 15 people, using the same beans, grinder and cups. I can do that!
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/reviews/vesuvius-espresso-machine-review-t32474.html


Well, no, because you don't have a Strada EP (A GS3 with the MP or Strada upgrade, is not remotely the same beast). Also if you do the test and the GS3 comes off badly, your chances of a decent forum sale are nada.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not care what the result is! this is a bit of fun, a chance for those who have not, to handle and play with a couple of machines. For ease, lets say there is no test, no shootout if that makes any difference. I do not give a fig about the results and nor do I care if the forum does not buy my GS3! I can sell if ten times over within 10 miles of my house. It is now 12.03.....by 12.10 I can have the cash in my bank account...if I want!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Doesn't seem to be fun at the minute....


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I'd dial in each machine to make the shot that works most for you. Have a day off then come back make a shot or two on each and decided which you prefer.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Spence, that is pretty much what I was going to do, but, I have to be honest and say that my palate is not the most refined, hence the cry for help. it is just as well Bootsie lives too far away to visit, or he might bring his refractometer!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

One question...why? Both these machines are way out of reach for us "unlucky" people, as you put it. Why would we care which makes better coffee?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The obvious answer is that I am just showing off, and want to invite people round and make them jealous of my shiny kit.......or I could be genuinely offering any one who is interested, not in seeing which one makes the best cuppa, but just in seeing a couple of top end machines side by side, the chance to. I do not care either way. When I see comments like yours fbs, it makes me smile with amusement mate


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'll send you then oracle you can match it against those machines as well


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nah bootise, it might win mate


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

If you were in Essex David I'd be round for lunch and a play on both of those bad boys, it's not often you would have those kind of machines side by side


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Soll said:


> If you were in Essex David I'd be round for lunch and a play on both of those bad boys, it's not often you would have those kind of machines side by side


Thanks Soll, seems so far, you are one of the few who seem to realise what my intentions are!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

We all know Gaggia Tin Man would own both of those machines, admit it Dave.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I fear Mr Tin Man would fare well until the third shot was pulled, then he would have to have a rest! By the way, I still have not got it back from my brother. thanks for reminding me! Perhaps he could play me for it !


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Dave,

Just go for it. Sounds great fun. Reminds me of comparing Hi-Fi kit (another obsession/hobby of mine) side by side. It may be subjective but it sure is entertaining.

Good luck.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Spence, that is pretty much what I was going to do, but, I have to be honest and say that my palate is not the most refined, hence the cry for help. it is just as well Bootsie lives too far away to visit, or he might bring his refractometer!


You'd be in for it then! He refracted one of my shots and I was informed that it was too much









I'm not sure that you need the best pallet, it's more about what you prefer and how easy it is to get there? Maybe how easy they are to use or to dial in? Maybe you could see how consistent they are with back to back shots?


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

I like what you are trying to do Dave and would love to join the group when you do the demo and comparison.

I've always thought of the GS/3 as the ultimate, but have been following many of the positive comments regarding the new Vesuvius DBPP machine and on paper it seems a very good prospect. At a couple of thousand pounds less, the Vesuvius could actually be achievable for me in the not too distant future without having to wait for a lottery win, I might need to sell a few things including my current machine to ensure SWMBO goes along with the idea!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Dave, I'd be up for a shootout... Just to have the chance to play with something different!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Ok, I am lucky enough to own both these machines. Hopefully, after collecting the latter on Wednesday, I might be able to get them side by side on the bench. Even f they will not fit side by side, they will be close enough! I am getting a supply of the same bean and I want to run a series of taste tests in a straight shootout trial.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions for this unscientific test, being run by the most unscientific of people? I am in Newcastle upon Tyne. If anyone wanted to come over in the near future, I can see if we can arrange something


Invite a group of coffee fans over one Saturday morning - Ask them each to bring "some" coffee beans (that they like or hate or whatever).

Supply a kilo or so of "your" coffee (depending on numbers you could ask for a contribution and supply a few kilos)

Set an agenda similar to:

xx:00 - Arrive and intros

xx:10 - Dish out Bacon butties

xx:10+ - Start knocking out shots from the machines

Everyone argue/discuss which they prefer and talk generally coffee and about machine envy

Make some adjustments and knock out more coffee

More argument/discussion/machine envy/willy waving

Start knocking out shots with different "guest" coffee

(I dunno what grinders you have and I haven't thought it through fully so you might have to arrange for some extra grinders possibly some guests could bring some)

More argument/discussion/envy/WW/random discussion

Probably have a few "lessons" on using the machines and everyone knocking out shots of various quality

Dish out awards for:

Best shot

Worst shot

Best latte art

Most incompetent "barista"

All agree to disagree... well about everything...

Wave farewell

I for one would be up for a) Bacon Butty b) Drinking coffee c) Argument/discussion d) Machine envy e) Agreeable disagreement c) A fighting chance at "Most incompetent barista"

Unfortunately Newcastle makes it a logistical No-No for me.

I think that suggestion meets your criteria


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Too organised for my style. Bacon butties are no problem......one thing I have learnt in life is that if you get a group of enthusiasts together then the only thing that happens is everyone disagrees!

grinders, a Mignon, the Mythos will have gone, a K10 Barista if it is back and a Nino. Should cover most bases!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Too organised for my style. Bacon butties are no problem......one thing I have learnt in life is that if you get a group of enthusiasts together then the only thing that happens is everyone disagrees!
> 
> grinders, a Mignon, the Mythos will have gone, a K10 Barista if it is back and a Nino. Should cover most bases!


OK - 2nd draft

Invite a group of coffee fans over one Saturday morning - Ask them each to bring "some" coffee beans (that they like or hate or whatever).

Supply a kilo or so of "your" coffee

DOn't have an agenda but go for something like:

xx:00 - Arrive and intros

xx:10 - Dish out Bacon butties

xx:10+ - Start knocking out shots from the machines

Everyone argue/discuss which they prefer and talk generally coffee and about machine envy

Make some adjustments and knock out more coffee

Probably have a few "lessons" on using the machines and everyone knocking out shots of various quality

All agree to disagree... well about everything...

Wave farewell

HTH


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whoose gonna teach who to use these machines then ?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just enjoy the machines mate. They'll both make amazing espresso I would imagine. Although I'm not sure why you bought both?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whoose gonna teach who to use these machines then ?


I don't mind coming up to help out, could bring l1 as well!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

gman147 said:


> Just enjoy the machines mate. They'll both make amazing espresso I would imagine. Although I'm not sure why you bought both?


I stole the GS3 in truth, never expecting to or particularly wanting to own one. I got it at a daft price and will probably move it on soon. I have a host of local coffeeshops after it, and one deal stands out more than the others. The trouble is to courier it insured for its true value is nearly £200.

The Vesuvius I have fancied for ages and when the chance to own one bought from someone I know who lives less than 2 hours away, I had to have it. Paired with the Nino which has always been on my wish list. I still have a lever machine as well so soon am going to have to make my mind up what to keep!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Take your time and enjoy Dave


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow! Sounds like you're in coffee heaven (unless the choice anxiety makes it purgatory?) From what I've seen and tasted of the Vesuvius it seems an amazing bit of kit. I know precisely nothing about the GS3 but it sounds like a brilliant excuse for a small informal forum play day for those who live near enough. Enjoy!


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I stole the GS3 in truth, never expecting to or particularly wanting to own one. I got it at a daft price and will probably move it on soon. I have a host of local coffeeshops after it, and one deal stands out more than the others. The trouble is to courier it insured for its true value is nearly £200.
> 
> The Vesuvius I have fancied for ages and when the chance to own one bought from someone I know who lives less than 2 hours away, I had to have it. Paired with the Nino which has always been on my wish list. I still have a lever machine as well so soon am going to have to make my mind up what to keep!


That's a great position to be in... As CC said, enjoy the journey as much as the destination!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Really looking forward to the outcome! Though being lucky enough to have a fantastic indi espresso bar near me who knocks out nothing short of stunning cups on his GS3 day in - day out I know in capable hands (i/e not mine!!!) just how well that machine delivers


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Some lovely bits of kit there, I think you're going to have to have a play and see what best suits yours needs , get them all set up side by side for a couple of weeks , you will soon find which one you favour . And what will be your go to machine and go to grinder . Ease of use is going to play a part in it.

I am am in the same camp as sol if you were closer I would be knocking on your door with a bag of beans and be quite happy to put my twopence in.

i have a feeling you going to keep the Nino for a bit , I have no experience of this grinder never seen one in the wild or in the flesh but if it grinds as good as it looks and with the reputation it has I think you may happy with it (till something else comes along)


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

GS3 for me. Esp as you got it at silly price means you won't lose even if you keep it for a long time.  Flip side I guess is that you can make money on it short term. Maybe grab the Mahl* spice grinder which I have had few espressos from and were very tasty and see what sweetness you can get from those machines? Options are plentiful for you now.


----------

